# Грыжа позвоночника... Ходьба по замкнутому кругу



## mgn (1 Фев 2011)

Сергей Свиридов написал(а):


> Что бы этот круг разорвать, нужно понять причины дистрофичечких изменений. А причины остеохондроза - атрофия глубоких мышц спины.Так как "питание" (трофика) происходит через мышцы и их "работу". Сами позвонки, межпозвонковые диски, хрящи своих сосудов не имеют. Так же в них нет нервных окончаний, поэтому боль Вы чувствуете только от мышечных спазмов.


 

Сергей!
Можно по-подробнее про борьбу с атрофией глубоких мышц спины, исходя из Вашего опыта!
Спасибо!


----------



## Сергей Свиридов (1 Фев 2011)

Когда мышцы не "работают", то они атрофируются. Это наглядно видно после снятия гипса после переломов конечностей. Мышцы "высыхают" и разогнуть руку или ногу можно только через боль ( мышечный спазм).


----------



## Lari (1 Фев 2011)

*Сергей Свиридов*

Было бы хорошо, чтобы Вы открыли свою тему и подробно поделились своим опытом. У форумчан к Вам много вопросов


----------



## Сергей Свиридов (1 Фев 2011)

Разработать мышцы можно специальными упражнениями на тренажёрах типа кроссовера. Комплекс упражнений, а так же правильность и контроль за их выполнением может осуществлять грамотный и опытный в этом напрвлении человек, врач по лечебной физкультуре (кинезитерапевт)


----------



## Lari (1 Фев 2011)

Сергей Свиридов написал(а):


> Разработать мышцы можно специальными упражнениями на тренажёрах типа кроссовера. Комплекс упражнений, а так же правильность и контроль за их выполнением может осуществлять грамотный и опытный в этом напрвлении человек, врач по лечебной гимнастике (кинезитерапевт)



Напишите, пожалуйста:
1, на каких тренажёрах Вы занимались
2, какой комплекс упражнений (подробно) делали (частота в неделю)
3, сколько времени восстанавливались и  т  д


----------



## Сергей Свиридов (1 Фев 2011)

Не хочется "изобретать велосипед". Всё очень понятно даже для человека без медицинского образования написано в книгах: "Остеохондроз - не приговор!" Бубновский С М. Издательство "ЭКСМО", М.2010
"Грыжа позвоночника – не приговор!" Бубновский С. М. "Издательство "ЭКСМО", М.2010


----------



## Lari (1 Фев 2011)

Сергей Свиридов написал(а):


> Не хочется "изобретать велосипед". Всё очень понятно даже для человека без медицинского образования написано в книгах: "Остеохондроз - не приговор!" Бубновский С М. Издательство "ЭКСМО", М.2010
> "Грыжа позвоночника – не приговор!" Бубновский С. М. "Издательство "ЭКСМО", М.2010



Книги Бубновского читали.
Хочется не рекламы, а подробного описания- как Вам удалось преодолеть болезнь. Какие у Вас были диагнозы?


----------



## Сергей Свиридов (1 Фев 2011)

Для Lari:
 1.Все тренажёры обыкновенные, такие Вы можите увидеть в спортивных тренажёрных залах. Если хотите уточнить конкретно, зайдите в любой Центр кинезитерапии Бубновского.
2. Комплекс упражнений составляется индивидуально, поэтому подробное описание того, что подходит для меня Вам может не подойти.
3. Занятия, через 2 дня на третий. После 1 курса (12 занятий) я мог свободно ходить, спать, сидеть без болей. Когда подошла очередь на операцию я прошёл 15 занятий. Всего прошёл 2 курса подряд.
Главное - не сами тренажёры (железо оно и есть железо) и даже не отдельные упражнения, а методика!


----------



## Сергей Свиридов (1 Фев 2011)

Lari написал(а):


> Какие у Вас были диагнозы?


О-о-о! Много букв!  Обследовал только поясничный отдел. Вот только заключение МРТ:" ..Остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвоночника. Диффузная протрузия дисков L3, L4. Задняя центральная грыжа диска L5..." Есть ещё рентген в из другой клиники. А так же обследование мануального терапевта (к.м.н.) Ну ещё несколько ообследований других врачей из разных клиник.

Добавлено через 7 минут


Таньчик написал(а):


> Не укладывается в голове...
> тренажеры типа кроссовер, носколько я поняла, являются силовыми (если не права, поправьте). А при грыже межпозвоночного диска доктора категорически не рекомендуют силовую нагрузку,. а наоборот очень плавные и спокойные упражнения...
> ...И опять же, если говорить о глубоких мышцах, их не возможно проработать простыми плавными упражнениями. Я правильно думаю?


 Вы поняли правильно. Без нагрузки мышцы не проработаете. Это знает любой тренер в "тренажёрке". Последние 13 -15 повторений в каждом подходе делаются через силу, несмотря на боль. Как мне говорили: " Хоть ори, хоть кричи, но делай!" Поэтому надо отбросить жалость к своему телу, и включить силу воли. Это тяжело, больно, но НАДО!
P.S.Узнав мой диагноз, многие врачи не рекомендуют поднимать мне больше 1.5 кг, пугая парализацией. В ответ мне остаётся их "посылать" в Центр кинезитерапии. Пусть наглядно посмотрят.


----------



## Сергей Свиридов (1 Фев 2011)

Таньчик написал(а):


> " ...чувствуешь  если чуть перестараешься (причем во время занятий боли нет), то на слудующий день уже болит поясница и нога соответственно...


Надо чередовать упражнения на прокачку с упражнениями на растяжку и заканчивать занятия упражнениями на расслабление мышц.
Во время выполнения упражнений в крайних точках необходимо делать полный выдох. Во время занятий пить негазированную минералку понемногу не допуская сухости во рту. После занятий - прорубь, бассейн с холодной водой на 5 сек.


----------



## mgn (1 Фев 2011)

Сергей!
Как сейчас себя поддерживаете в форме.
Если делаете упражнения, опишите пожалуйста Ваш комплекс.
Спасибо.


----------



## Анатолий (2 Фев 2011)

Сергей , убедительная просьба не рекламировать сайты или центры где Вы проходили лечение.


----------



## Буся (2 Фев 2011)

*"Как мне говорили: " Хоть ори, хоть кричи, но делай!" Поэтому надо отбросить жалость к своему телу, и включить силу воли. Это тяжело, больно, но НАДО!"*

Знакомые слова...:nyam:  Я их на протяжении двух месяцев слышала. После двух месяцев врачи центра развели руки и, как говориться, " умыли их". А я все эти два месяца выла от дикой боли и ходить не могла и после них еще месяц, пока нормальный нейрохирург не прописал мне нормальное комплексное лечение :nyam:... У каждого своя история..


----------



## Lari (3 Фев 2011)

Сергей Свиридов написал(а):


> Надо чередовать упражнения на прокачку с упражнениями на растяжку и заканчивать занятия упражнениями на расслабление мышц.
> Во время выполнения упражнений в крайних точках необходимо делать полный выдох. Во время занятий пить негазированную минералку понемногу не допуская сухости во рту. После занятий - прорубь, бассейн с холодной водой на 5 сек.



Здорово, что *Сергей Свиридов* выздоровел!


----------



## Соня (3 Фев 2011)

Да уж, действительно у каждого своя история. Я вот как то не смогла убедить себя заниматься по Бубновскому, слишком уж жестко на мой характер. Я лечилась консервативно и методично ежедневно на протяжении 1,5 лет занималась банальной ЛФК дома. ЛФК до боли, но не через боль. Сейчас каюсь малость забросила - самочуствие позволяет. Но стараюсь побольше пеших прогулок, работа у меня сидячая...


----------



## Надеюсь (25 Июн 2011)

Почему молчат Бубновцы, которые прооперировались после этих дорогостоящих курсов лечения? Расскажите правду! Считаю там одна цель-зарабатывание денег! Всё через боль! Ну давайте и зубы удалять через боль! Это так укрепит организм.......


----------



## berik (6 Июл 2011)

здравствуйте всем.читаю форум третий день.я из алматы сделали операцию в военном госпитале друзья нейрохирурги.в один день скрючило,ноги и все что ниже пояса перестало работать, через три дня вырезали и не повезло синдром конского хвоста со всеми его"прелестями",прошло 10 месяцов чувствительности нет.хожу с тростью ,доктор прописал ходить вот я и хожу, надеюсь что все восстановиться.Если бы знал что все так будет ,то наверное бы отказался от операции. Хотя в моем случае наверное без нее было бы еще хуже.Всем здоровья.Главное не унывать и не ныть все будет хорошо.


----------



## gudkov (6 Июл 2011)

berik в вашем случае операция как раз таки была необходима, обычная или микро неважно и как можно быстрее.


----------



## Надеюсь (7 Июл 2011)

Берик из Алматы, у Вас должно быть всё хорошо.Могли ведь вообще на ноги не встать, а раз ходите,  значит уже есть, на что надеяться! Терпения Вам!


----------



## berik (7 Июл 2011)

Надеюсь написал(а):


> Берик из Алматы, у Вас должно быть всё хорошо.Могли ведь вообще на ноги не встать, а раз ходите, значит уже есть, на что надеяться! Терпения Вам!



Спасибо.Терпения вагон и маленькая тележка.Вам тоже удачи.


----------



## berik (7 Июл 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> berik в вашем случае операция как раз таки была необходима, обычная или микро неважно и как можно быстрее.



Хирурги так и сделали все по быстрому ,но видимо не получилось или не все не так получилось как хотелось.50 на 50 .возможно все и восстановится,буду стараться.все ведь все равно  от самого себя зависит.


----------



## gudkov (7 Июл 2011)

berik написал(а):


> Хирурги так и сделали все по быстрому ,но видимо не получилось или не все не так получилось как хотелось.50 на 50 .возможно все и восстановится,буду стараться.все ведь все равно  от самого себя зависит.



Ну раз ходите, хоть и с тростью, значит восстановится. Главное ходите ходите и еще раз ходите, движение жизнь. У меня после ущемления лучевого нерва при переломе плеча, висела кисть и была контрактура в локте почти полная (рука не разгибалась), за полгода через боль и работой с весом, руку разогнул и кисть заработала, хотя онемени было гдето до года. У вас ситуация немного иная, но схожесть есть.


----------



## berik (7 Июл 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Ну раз ходите, хоть и с тростью, значит восстановится. Главное ходите ходите и еще раз ходите, движение жизнь. У меня после ущемления лучевого нерва при переломе плеча, висела кисть и была контрактура в локте почти полная (рука не разгибалась), за полгода через боль и работой с весом, руку разогнул и кисть заработала, хотя онемени было гдето до года. У вас ситуация немного иная, но схожесть есть.



это не первая у меня операция ,меня ремонтировали в 94 после дтп,собрали вроде бы как нормально,тогда наверное был моложе все как то было легче было,здесь думал что так же будет ,а оказалось намного сложнее.


----------



## gudkov (7 Июл 2011)

berik написал(а):


> это не первая у меня операция ,меня ремонтировали в 94 после дтп,собрали вроде бы как нормально,тогда наверное был моложе все как то было легче было,здесь думал что так же будет ,а оказалось намного сложнее.



Ну смотря что ремонтировали....


----------



## berik (7 Июл 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Ну смотря что ремонтировали....



трепанация черепа,руку и ногу,с тех пор еще и один глаз не видит


----------

